# More Astrex.......



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

This little lot don't have curls yet, in fact they don't even have fur but hey, they will :lol:










And this lot haven't even bothered to come out yet tee hee


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Aw, is a pretty pile - even more so once they get their curls in :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Luffs on the curly bubba's!! *sighs* I can't wait til my first litter 

Its been too many years since i have cuddled a baby mouse! hehee

Willow xx


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, Naomi, you are evil! :twisted: :lol: I want some!  Oh, well. I guess I shall live vicariously throuhg you and will thoroughly enjoy more torturous pics as they get curly!


----------

